# giant gouramis



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

will giant gouramis eat discus or other gouramis that are 6" or catfish like loaches that are 8" and can the fit in a 100 gallon and what is the minimum tank size for a red bellied pacu and if they can fit in a 100 gallon will they get along with giant gouramis


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

dont giant gouramis grow to like 20''? plus i know pacus can reach lenghts of 3-4 feet easily..youd need a 300 gallon tank just for the pacu from what ive read.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

wasnt that black pacus i thought redbellies get like 20 and the 100 gallon at my lfs is 27" wide and 60" long i think thats it i havent seen it in a month and will giant gouramis eat angels an can angels be breed in there without killing


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

In my experience, Giant Gouramis, as well as any other gourami, will eat anything that hapens to be near their mouth.

So, your answer is it's possible the fish will get eaten, but only if they easily fit in the gourami's mouth and they happen to swim near his mouth. The gourami won't act as a predator, but food is food when they are hungry.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

so if i constantly keep them full all the time they wont eat my other fish i have a giant gourami that i rescued from walmart but on the net it says it gets 4" unless this is one of those false giant gouramis that only get that big it looks like an oversized paridise fish lol


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

If you constantly keep them full they MIGHT not eat the other fish. They are always hungry, and something swimming too close to the mouth can become food.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The black pacu's get 3-4', the redbelly pacu's reaches a size of max 25'' in the aquarium and are a shooling fish. It means that you should put several fish together. I don't know anything about gourami's.

Good luck


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

The Osphronemus goramy (Giant Gourami) can grow anywhere from 12" - 42", all the way up to 22 lbs. As far as I know that shouldn't bother the other fish too much, but have never actually had one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

There are two species of gourami with the common name "giant gourami". One grows to about 4 inches, the other gets quite a bit bigger.









I've read giant gourami actually make excellent aquarium subjects. Their largest drawback is there eventual 24" size.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

do not mix the vig fish in w/ discus. it will probly stress them out really bad. plus to keep all those fish together you would need a tank that is atleast 500g or a pond


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

How big is the gourami your talking about? If it can fit it in its mouth assume it will eat it, theres no-way you can keep a fish full ALL the time. However angels and discus are a hard shape to swallow, so unless its a baby it might be ok.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

why do people actuially answer his questions


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

okay then no giant gouramis or pacus i think i got the false giant the one that gets 4" i was just wondering if i could keep them cause i wasnt sure if i got the smaller one


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

whats the mimimum tank size for 2 red bellied pacu or a pacu and giant gourami


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> whats the mimimum tank size for 2 red bellied pacu or a pacu and giant gourami


 atleast 300g.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

okay my dad might be getting a job that pays 170,000 dollars a year and ill move to california


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The giant gourami I photographed at the zoo a few weeks back was well over two feet big. I put my cell phone next to it for reference


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> okay my dad might be getting a job that pays 170,000 dollars a year and ill move to california


what does that have to do w/ this thread?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

your the gourami master you awt to know em inside and out man


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

my damn ass gourami ate a fricking pleco 13 inches and its only6 and i was like what the f*ck so i sold it

EDIT: it didn't eat it but it fricking like picked at his eyes and it f*cking ate his scales so then it died


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> okay my dad might be getting a job that pays 170,000 dollars a year and ill move to california


The brain pattern here reminds me of.....


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> so if i constantly keep them full all the time they wont eat my other fish i have a giant gourami that i rescued from walmart but on the net it says it gets 4" unless this is one of those false giant gouramis that only get that big it looks like an oversized paridise fish lol


 and your name is gourami master
lol


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

there is a giant gourami that is 23 years old in gardena pets .... its at least 4ft and its lips look crazy with these little teeth looking things... ill go take a pic this weekend for u guys .

this fish is the biggest freshwater fish ive seen... and when u walk by the glass the fish goes crazy trying to eat u.


----------

